# Help w/ tire choice



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

. I am buying a '13 Brute Force that is slightly used for a really good price...as in a REALLY good price. Anyway, it has stock tires on it, and this will be my first ATV to ever own and id like to take great care of it. It has stock tires on it, but I need better tires obviously. My question is, its, that I am not doing serious mudding as in DSO for example. Most mud ill ever see will probably be the bottoms at the Deer lease in Tarkington. What is the best "All around tire" and what is the biggest I can put on the brute stock w/o rubbing. I know that w/ aggressive tires you have to worry about breaking axles and I DO NOT want that to happen. I want a good trail tire, but a good mud tire. So what are my options??? Also, if I lift it 2" what will be the perfect tire size? Thanks!


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Stock height 27in tire. 2in lift you should be able to do 28in tires, after 28in tires you start to break things easier. My best opinion for best all around tire, Maxxis Zillas. Not the Mudzilla, just the Zillas. Good ply and tread rating. I ran some 28 and 30's for a while and loved them. Turned a few more onto them and they like them the same. Big debates on best all around tires. They are good for trail riding, good for mud holes, wont beat your bike up, and easy on parts. Ride fairly smooth.


----------



## Justin Meyers (Jun 22, 2004)

Great! You accually answered all my questions! N then some. I definitely want something that will not beat me to death on hard ground. Thank you kind sir!


----------



## GUNSNREELS (Aug 17, 2010)

There are so many good tires out there to put on your brute.Like z-man says is true,i ran some itp mud lites on my grizzly,after about 6 months the tread started to split.I couldn't believe it.I call highlifter,they have some really great people that work there,and we talked about a good mud tire.We finally mad a decision and i bought the outlaw m/s tire.Wow,what a tire,rides really smooth,they are real easy on your front end,and they out performed the itp mud lites both in the mud and on sand/dirt roads.They are excellant tires.


----------

